# Остеохондроз у ребенка?



## Ольга23 (17 Май 2021)

Добрый день, Уважаемые Врачи! Имеется девочка 11 лет. Рост 150 см, вес 50 кг. С осени прошлого года стала жаловаться на периодические головные боли. Ближе к новому году стала апатичная, более замкнутая. Многие разговаривали, говорила, что её ничего не радует и не видит смысла в жизни. Поначалу мы списывали на гормональную перестройку и т. д, постарались уделять ей больше внимания, общения и постоянно разбирали её проблемы. После нового года голова стала болеть чаще, добавились головокружения. Сходили к местным врачам, сдали общие анализы и гормоны (все в норме). Местный невролог сказала, что напряжены мышцы шеи, мол из-за них может болеть голова - посоветовала массаж. Спустя где-то месяц голова стала болеть практически каждый день, т. е просыпалась с болью, ночью болела. Ночной сон был плохой, часто были бессонницы. Потом стала жаловаться, что болит живот, в районе пупка, иногда сбоку справа и со спины. Грешили на дискинезию жвп, т. к она у нас лет с 4. Хотя её обострения я знаю, там другие симптомы, но все-таки стали пить хофитолл, диета. Картина не менялась, голова болит каждый день и живот периодически. Обратили внимание, что её стало укачивать от езды на авто или например при катании с горок. Так же позже обратила внимание, что у неё уже как пару месяцев непроходящий легкий насморк - посоветовались с лором - сделали снимок пазух, дабы исключить фронтит/гайморит. Исключили - все норм. Однажды говорит, что на уроке надписи на доске расплылись, не могла разобрать, после моих допросов, оказалось, что периодически присутствует шум в ушах, голова все так же болит и кружится, особенно при смене положения, например утром после сна. В общем пошли делать УЗДГ сосудов - показало недостаточность ВВБ. Офтальмолог - расширены венки. Стали искать причину. Сделали рентген шеи - итог спондилолистез и подвывих по Ковачу С3-С4. Дополнительно решила перебдеть и сделали МРТ всего позвоночника. На данный момент так же присутствуют жалобы на боль в спине после нагрузок и усталость в шее. Все результаты приложила.
К вам вопрос, может ли данная картина давать такую симптоматику в виде неврологических проявлений? Отчего столько протрузий, диагноза нам толком никто не ставит. Ну и вообще, какие мысли по этому поводу. В ближайшее время хотим сходить к мануальщику/остеопату по рекомендации знакомых. Просто некоторые врачи говорят - идите к психологу, со спиной особых проблем типа нет. Рассудите.

Ортопед сказал, присутствует кифосколиоз 1 ст. Она сутулится так-то. Это я уже давно заметила. Голова болит чаще в затылочной части, иногда висок и отдает в глаза.


----------



## La murr (18 Май 2021)

@Ольга23, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

